# zfs with 10.0-BETA2



## kr651129 (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been testing 10.0-BETA2 the last couple of days and I did the ZFS install striped. I have two disks, one is a SSD and the other is 1 TB traditional. Everything has been going well. I'd like to partition my 1 TB so I have 250 GB for /var and then the rest dedicated to /home. Can someone point me to some documentation on how to do this or give me some FreeBSD magic to do this? Thanks!


----------



## xibo (Nov 2, 2013)

The way I read this, you actually don't want to stripe your pool, but to have two distinct pools instead - one for var and home on the magnetic spindle disk and the other for everything else on the solid state one.

So do the usual GEOM slicing/labeling, create one ZFS pool on each disk, and create a subpartition in the 1TB pool which can be set to be mounted on /var later. You can use the -V size parameter to zfs create in order to define the volume size for that var filesystem.


----------

